# PC Kaufberatung - GPU und Co.



## eraser51 (4. September 2018)

Da  mein Alter schon ziemlich in die Jahre gekommen ist (und die  Festplatten wirklich randvoll sind) wird es dringend Zeit für nen Neuen.
Bin zwar in Anwendungen fit aber bei HW ein Noob; daher hoffe ich auf eine gute Beratung durch die Profis hier 

Gerne würde ich den alten zerlegen und teilweise verwenden. Monitor +  Maus sind eh recht neu, Laufwerk habe ich noch drin. Tastatur wäre auch  dringend eine neue benötigt

Was mir wichtig ist sind eine gute Belüftung (4 Kühler je 2 vorne/hinten? oder lohnt sich Wasser?)
dringend ne neue Tastatur fürs Gaming, glaube eher nicht ergonomisch aber leichtgängig irgendwas?
interessant wäre vielleicht noch ein 2ter Monitor aber ist nicht dringend.. lohnt sich das?
Viel Speicherplatz auf der HDD ist wichtig  




Da die neuen Nvidia jetzt endlich vorgestellt wurden ist mein Neubau/kauf auch aktuell 
Will das nächstes Monat abschließen.

Sollte ich jetzt lieber noch eine 1080 kaufen?
Die neuen sind ja krass teuer und bin unsicher ob sich das raytracing lohnt.

Lieber das define gehäuse oder das dark base pro?

hat jemand intel optane und taugt es was?
welches board ist empfehlenswert?

Hardware:
gibt einfach SO VIEl Auswahl... übel sich da überall Fachwissen anzueignen...
Gibts nieman der ein Coaching anbietet oder Konfigurationen auf Wunsch gegen Bares  zusammenstellt?



Habt ihr Tipps fürs Mining?
Reicht da eine 1080? oder müssen es da lieber gleich 2 sein?
Teilen auf alt und neu PC oder alles in einen packen?


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2018)

Wie alt ist denn Dein alter PC? Denn in Sachen Lüftung sind moderne Gehäuse schon ab 40-50€ mit 2-3 Lüftern zu haben, die echt kaum hörbar sind, dazu ein CPU-Kühler für 30-40€ und eine Grafikkarte mit einer Kühlung, die 2-3 Lüfter nutzt - so ein PC wäre ohne Last fast unhörbar, und nur bei starker Last macht sich die Grafikkarte vlt bemerkbar. Vorne 1-2 Lüfter am besten 140mm, hinten einer 120mm, das reicht dicke. 

Wegen der neuen Nvidias: das Raytracing betrifft ja nur ganz wenige Aspekte des Bildes, und das wird mit starken FPS-Einbrüchen erkauft. Bei zB Battlefield V hast du halt "echtere" Reflexionen, dafür aber dann trotz RTX 2080 Ti so wenig Leistung als würdest du vlt nur mit einer GTX 1060 spielen. Lies u.a. mal hier http://www.pcgames.de/Raytracing-Hardware-255905/Specials/Trend-Raytracing-Wir-erklaeren-3D-Verfahren-Engine-Raytrcing-Spiele-Gaming-games-1264118/

Die neuen Nvidias dürften zwar auch schneller als zB eine GTX 1080 sein, aber eine GTX 1080 ist ja derzeit noch eine absolute Top-Karte, und ob man dann deutlich mehr zahlt, nur um nochmal mehr Leistung zu haben? Das ist fraglich. Da würde ich erst Tests mit den neuen Karten abwarten und dann Preis-Leistung bewerten. Wenn eine RTX 2080 zB 50% mehr als GTX 1080 kostet, aber nur 20% schneller ist, wäre es Unsinn, die neue zu nehmen. Sind es aber 25% Aufpreis für 20% mehr Leistung, kann man drüber nachdenken. 

Was Optane und SSDs per se angeht: das sind nur sehr kleine Vorteile, die vlt beim Laden eines Levels oder so ein bisschen was bringen. Mehr aber nicht. Wenn du eine normale SSD holst und da halt die Spiele draufpackst, ist das schon top. 


Am besten nenn mal ein Budget.


----------



## Spiritogre (4. September 2018)

Mal eine Frage wegen den Lüftern, was macht ihr alle? Mein Rechner ist vollgestopft bis obenhin, da ist kaum Platz im Gehäuse und ich habe nur einen einzigen Gehäuselüfter, trotzdem ist das Teil selbst im Hochsommer nie sonderlich warm. 
Ein Punkt ist, mein Netzteil saugt die Luft durch den Boden an und nicht durch das Gehäuse innere, ansonsten hat die GPU halt zwei Lüfter und dann eben noch die CPU, das wars.


----------



## eraser51 (4. September 2018)

danke für die Hinweise

der alte Rechner ist locker 5 Jahre alt oder so... HDD platzt aus allen Nähten 

Budget.. .hmm hatte schon so 1000-1500 eingeplant.
Lieber etwas mehr und ich habe dann wieder 4 Jahre Ruhe.

daher will ich ja auch nix falsch machen beim HW Kauf 

Deswegen denke ich grad Board und Gehäuse ist erstmal wichtig und chick.
Das hat man ja dann auch lange.
Gibts bei den Gehäusen generell immer Staubfilter?
Oder kann man die auch aufwerten?


Habt ihr auch Erfahrungen mit dem mining und der 1080?


----------



## eraser51 (4. September 2018)

siehe Antwort


----------



## Spiritogre (4. September 2018)

Mein Desktop ist 6 Jahre alt und "leider" immer noch schnell genug (Core i5 3570k mit 3,8GHz), jedenfalls noch kein Spiel gehabt, dass den komplett ausreizt, abgesehen wenn ich vielleicht gleichzeitig Aufnehme. Neue Festplatten stopfe ich eben nach Bedarf rein, das ist nun kein Grund für neuen Rechner. 

Das Thema Mining mit Grafikkarte ist eigentlich durch. Es gibt jetzt neue ASICS dafür, die günstiger und schneller sind.


----------



## eraser51 (4. September 2018)

gut mit verlaub das ist ja meine entscheidung 
ich denke halt wenn schon dann mal neu


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage wegen den Lüftern, was macht ihr alle?


 Wer jetzt "alle", wovon redest Du? ^^  

 Ich schreibe immer wieder, dass einer vorne und einer hinten reicht, oft sogar nur hinten einer und vorne gar keiner. Und Hitze muss ja auch nicht das Problem sein: wenn zu wenig frische Luft da ist, dreht halt die Grafikkarte gern mal mehr auf als wenn noch ein 2. oder 3. Lüfter da ist - auch aus dem Grund kann es Sinn machen, 2-3 Lüfter zu nehmen. Die können dann so leise drehen, dass man sie nicht bemerkt. 


@eraser15: bei maximal 1500€ kannst Du die neuen Nvidia-Karten an sich eh vergessen. Mining in Deutschland ist Schwachsinn, erstens sind die Kurse inzwischen recht schwach, so dass man viel weniger erwirtschaften kann, und zweitens war es selbst bei hohen Kursen in D kaum lohnenswert. Mining lohnt sich nur für Firmen, die das ganz dann in Ländern aufziehen, wo der Strom viel billiger als bei uns ist. 

Was hast du denn aktuell für eine CPU?
Gehäuse haben nicht immer Staubfilter, aber viele ab 50€ haben welche.


----------



## eraser51 (4. September 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @eraser15: bei maximal 1500€ kannst Du die neuen Nvidia-Karten an sich eh vergessen. Mining in Deutschland ist Schwachsinn, erstens sind die Kurse inzwischen recht schwach, so dass man viel weniger erwirtschaften kann, und zweitens war es selbst bei hohen Kursen in D kaum lohnenswert. Mining lohnt sich nur für Firmen, die das ganz dann in Ländern aufziehen, wo der Strom viel billiger als bei uns ist.
> 
> Was hast du denn aktuell für eine CPU?
> Gehäuse haben nicht immer Staubfilter, aber viele ab 50€ haben welche.




ah staubfilter fände ich schon wichtig

gut die 1500 waren ja eh ein grober richtwert aber ich fand wie gesagt eh die preise der neuen sehr überzogen

mein cpu ist ein i5-3570 mit 3.4 ghz da wollte ich schon auf nen 9900k oder so gehen


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2018)

eraser51 schrieb:


> mein cpu ist ein i5-3570 mit 3.4 ghz da wollte ich schon auf nen 9900k oder so gehen


 Warte erstmal, bis der 9900K auch da ist inkl. Leistungstests. Nachher bringt es nix im Vergleich zu einem 8700K, oder AMDs Ryzen-Achtkerner sind zwar 10-20% langsamer, aber nur halb so teuer.


----------



## eraser51 (4. September 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Warte erstmal, bis der 9900K auch da ist inkl. Leistungstests. Nachher bringt es nix im Vergleich zu einem 8700K, oder AMDs Ryzen-Achtkerner sind zwar 10-20% langsamer, aber nur halb so teuer.



hm ich sag ja.. echt ein riesen Feld und schwer zu überblicken


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2018)

eraser51 schrieb:


> hm ich sag ja.. echt ein riesen Feld und schwer zu überblicken




Wann wolltest du denn den PC kaufen? Du kannst natürlich schon mal eine Grafikkarte holen und den Rest erst später, dann hast du auch mit deinem Core i5 schon für eine Weile einen großen Leistungssprung. 

Ansonsten ganz grob:

CPU wie ein Ryzen 7 Achtkerner ca 200-300€, bei Intel eher 300€ (8700K) oder auch deutlich mehr (9900K)
Mainboard in beiden Fällen ca 130-150€, wenn du auch übertakten willst.
RAM 16GB ca 160€
Ne SSD mit 480-512GB ca 70-90€, für 960-1000GB ca 160-190€
Festplatte 2-3TB ca 60-80€
Solides Gehäuse ca 60-80€
Gutes Netzteil ca 60-90€
CPU-Kühler ca 30-40€, bei Übertakten eher 40-60€
GTX 1080 ab 480€

Dann hast du in der Summe schon ca. 1250€ ohne CPU, d.h. FALLS du enen 9900K nehmen willst, müsstest du bei den anderen Bauteilen sparen.


----------



## eraser51 (5. September 2018)

naja schon zeitnah also ende des monats anfang des neuen monats da pathfinder kingsmaker ja auch erscheint
und es gibt SEPT glaube ich auch weihnachtsgeld 

gut also habt ihr komponentenempfehlungen?
also konkret was ich nehmen sollte mit einer intel konfi?
solid und gut hilft mir da leider wenig


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2018)

eraser51 schrieb:


> naja schon zeitnah also ende des monats anfang des neuen monats da pathfinder kingsmaker ja auch erscheint
> und es gibt SEPT glaube ich auch weihnachtsgeld
> 
> gut also habt ihr komponentenempfehlungen?
> ...



Ok, ich mach mal ne Liste mit nem Core i7-8700K. Ein 9000er kommt ja nicht in Frage, da die wohl frühestens Oktober kommen werden. 

Coe i7-8700K => 350€
Board zum Übertakten zB Asus Prome Z370-A https://geizhals.de/asus-prime-z370-a-90mb0v60-m0eay0-a1701924.html?hloc=de  145€
16GB (2x8 ) DDR4-3200 https://geizhals.de/?cat=ramddr3&sort=p&xf=10118_16384~254_3200~256_2x~5828_DDR4~5831_DIMM  ab 140€
CPU-Kühler zum Übertakten zB Sythe Mugen 5 https://geizhals.de/scythe-mugen-5-rev-b-scmg-5100-a1647533.html?hloc=de oder Macho Hr02  https://geizhals.de/thermalright-macho-rev-a-100700717-a830474.html?hloc=de oder BQ Dark Rock C1 https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-dark-rock-advanced-c1-bk014-a598939.html?hloc=de  ca 45-50€

Gehäuse für 60-80€ frei nach Geschmack, zb https://geizhals.de/fractal-design-define-c-fd-ca-def-c-bk-w-a1530384.html?hloc=de oder https://geizhals.de/sharkoon-dg7000-g-rot-a1492246.html?hloc=de  oder  https://geizhals.de/nzxt-source-340-schwarz-rot-ca-s340mb-gr-a1237336.html?hloc=de … kommt halt auf Deinen Geschmack an.

Netzteil BQ Straight Power 10 CM 500W für 80€ https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straig...x-2-4-e10-cm-500w-bn234-a1165357.html?hloc=de

SSD 480GB zB grad bei Amazon für nur 65€ https://geizhals.de/sandisk-plus-480gb-sdssda-480g-g26-a1458779.html?hloc=de 
HDD Toshiba 3TB https://geizhals.de/toshiba-dt01aca-3tb-dt01aca300-a833757.html?hloc=de  70€  - bei MediaMarkt ist ab morgen eine Samsung SSD EVO 860 mit 500GB für 79€ zu haben (habe schon das Prospekt, das ab morgen gilt), die kostet normalerweise derzeit mind 95€ zb bei Amazon https://www.amazon.de/dp/B078WQT6S6...&creativeASIN=B078WQT6S6&tag=geizhalspre03-21  - ne SSD kannst du ja schließlich auch schon vorher besorgen   aber es gibt sicher auch in 2-3 Wochen wieder andere im Angebot.



Das macht zusammen ca 975€, dann bleiben noch gut 500€ für eine GTX 1080, was derzeit auch drin ist. zB https://geizhals.de/gigabyte-geforc...oc-8g-gv-n1080wf3oc-8gd-a1475692.html?hloc=de


dann hast du für 1500€ das beste, was ich persönlich vorschlagen würde. Einzige Verbesserungsoption: du kannst beim Mainboard auch eines für nur 100€ nehmen und auch beim Kühler 10€ sparen, falls du nicht übertakten willst. Auch beim Gehäuse geht es auch für 50-60€ statt 60-80€ wunderbar. Für die Ersparnis könntest du dann halt eine größere SSD kaufen. 



Ansonsten kannst du nirgends sinnvoll sparen, außer bei der CPU; wenn du nen Ryzen 7 1800X  https://geizhals.de/amd-ryzen-7-1800x-yd180xbcaewof-a1582191.html?hloc=de  nimmst, sparst du über 100€, hast 2 Kerne und 4 Threads mehr - aber derzeit in Games auch etwas weniger Leistung. Dafür wäre als Grafikkarte sogar eine GTX 1080 Ti drin, die ersten Modell kosten derzeit schon nur noch 600€.


----------



## eraser51 (5. September 2018)

geil

tausend dank!


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2018)

eraser51 schrieb:


> geil
> 
> tausend dank!


 FALLS du den Ryzen nimmst, musst du natürlich ein anderes Board nehmen und beim RAM auch genauer hinsehen - aber du scheinst ja Intel haben zu wollen?


----------



## eraser51 (7. September 2018)

sorry 2 fragen habe ich noch

lohnt sich der alpenföhn zb Brocken kühler mehr als die scythe?
bzw was unterscheidet die?


is das modulare netzteil anfällig wegen verbindungsproblemen/unterbrechungen (da es ja stecker sind) und sollte man deswegen lieber eines ohne kabelmanagement nehmen (mit festen kabeln)?
was unterscheidet dark power und straight power? lohnt sich das erstere mehr?


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2018)

eraser51 schrieb:


> sorry 2 fragen habe ich noch
> 
> lohnt sich der alpenföhn zb Brocken kühler mehr als die scythe?
> bzw was unterscheidet die?


 Welchen Brocken meinst du genau? Es gibt ja mehrere. Je nach Modell wäre zB der Mugen 5 halt besser zum Übertakten geeignet.



> is das modulare netzteil anfällig wegen verbindungsproblemen/unterbrechungen (da es ja stecker sind) und sollte man deswegen lieber eines ohne kabelmanagement nehmen (mit festen kabeln)?


 nein, die Kabel stecken fest genug drin, oft hast du auch eine "Haltenase" am Stecker, so dass man selbst dann, wenn man am Kabel zieht, es nicht rausbekommen kann. Und es passiert ja eh nix im PC, weswegen die Kabel sich bewegen könnten. 



> was unterscheidet dark power und straight power? lohnt sich das erstere mehr?


 Die Dark-Serie ist halt noch effizienter, d.h. der Strombedarf sinkt - das lohnt sich aber nur, wenn du den PC echt sehr lange am Tag eingeschaltet hast. Und selbst dann ist es fraglich, ob du den Mehrpreis irgendwann wieder drin hast. Durch die gute Effizienz könnte man zwar ein 400W-Dark nehmen statt 450-500W-Straight, so dass der Preisabstand nicht ganz so hoch wäre, aber die Dark gibt es erst ab 550W, so dass sich die Frage nicht stellt  

Das Dark Power hat zudem NOCH hochwertigere Bauteile und ist wegen der hohen Wattzahlen für besonders stromhungrige PCs gut, aber das sind Dinge, die du als normaler Gamer und mit Deiner Hardware echt nicht brauchen wirst. Wenn du jetzt nen Threadripper nehmen wolltest und ein GTX 1080 Ti-Sli vorhätttest: ok...  aber die Straight Power sind eh schon eher edle/hochwertige Modelle, die Dark setzen halt noch mal eins drauf. 

Nimm ein Straight Power 10-CM mit 500W oder ein Straight Power 11 mit 450W (die 11er sind modular, auch wenn das Kürzel CM nicht dabeisteht), das passt super.


----------



## eraser51 (7. September 2018)

ah ok cool

danke dir vielmals

dachte broken 3 ist der neueste?
übertakten muss gar nicht
suche nur die beste kühlleistung


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2018)

eraser51 schrieb:


> ah ok cool
> 
> danke dir vielmals
> 
> ...


 es gibt halt ja auch den Brocken ECO. Ob du am Ende den Brocken 3, Mugen 5 oder sonst einen in der Preisklasse nimmst, ist egal, da du ja nicht übertaktest. Kühl genug bleibt die CPU selbst mit einem 10€-Kühler, die teureren sorgen halt dafür, dass es viel länger dauert, bis der Lüfter aufdrehen muss, um die CPU kühl genug zu halten    Wenn du stark übertakten würdest, könnte man genauer hinsehen, welcher Kühler nun besonders gut wäre. Aber ohne Übertakten oder mit nur "normalem" Übertakten sind alle Kühler so ab 30-35€ super. Du musst nur aufpassen, dass der nicht zu hoch ist für das Gehäuse Deiner Wahl. Die Daten, wie hoch ein Kühler sein darf, findest du bei den Geizhals-Infos der Gehäuse


----------



## Cr3aT (10. September 2018)

Sollte man mit den Kauf der Bauteile noch etwas abwarten? Die Grafikkarten wurden in den letzten Monaten billiger und das geht vielleicht so weiter. Aktuell gehen die Preise für den i7-8700K nach oben wegen angeblichen Lieferschwierigkeiten.

Habe mir bisher nur die SSD für 79€ gesichert


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2018)

Cr3aT schrieb:


> Sollte man mit den Kauf der Bauteile noch etwas abwarten? Die Grafikkarten wurden in den letzten Monaten billiger und das geht vielleicht so weiter. Aktuell gehen die Preise für den i7-8700K nach oben wegen angeblichen Lieferschwierigkeiten.
> 
> Habe mir bisher nur die SSD für 79€ gesichert



Ob die Grafikkarten nochmal merkbar günstiger werden, ist schwer zu sagen. Und als CPU kannst du auch den i7-8700 nehmen, falls du eh nicht übertaktest. Der 8700 hat zwar auch etwas weniger Takt als der 8700k, ist aber trotzdem stark


----------



## Dragnir (6. Oktober 2018)

eraser51 schrieb:


> ah staubfilter fände ich schon wichtig



Guck Dir mal das Antec GX500 an, benutze ich selber. Staubfilter vorm Netzteil, Staubfilter oben, Staubfilter vorne, alle abnehmbar und auswaschbar, kinderleicht.
Dazu 3 vorinstallierte Lüfter vorne, oben und hinten. Lüftersteuerung oben zweistufig. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Gehäuse.


----------

